# Audyssey SubEQ



## SierraMikeBravo (Jul 1, 2007)

With all the focus on the SVS release of their sub eq, has anyone discussed or integrated into their system the Audyssey SubEQ since its release (I am not referring to the SVS unit, but the Audyssey unit itself). Thoughts or impressions?


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

I like auto calibrations for what they are. They are not a perfect solution to the problems but they are definitely a helpful tool. Audyssey is a great tool especially for the basic settings, distance, trim, etc. But, as I've found out, you have to be careful and willing to try the calibration multiple times in order to get the right setting. A poorly done auto calibration, ie quick set up, quick location change, can affect the sound in a negative fashion, but on the other end, an auto calibration that has been carefully done can make a great impact on the system for the better.

As far as the SubEQ goes I've only heard the effects of it in a friend's set up and I was quite pleased with the changes that were made by the SubEQ. His room was relatively problematic and had some decent peaks that needed taming and the SubEQ did the trick.

I have still yet to hear the SVS unit, but I'm sure it's good too.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Here in the UK the SubEQ from Audyssey is really only meant to be installed by Pro Installers and not bought through the normal retailers, I did enquire ref to the price for this unit and the price quoted was £950 which is quite a bit steeper than the SVS offering although I believe they are more or less the same units...:scratch:


----------



## SierraMikeBravo (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks for the reply guys. I was hoping that someone would mention the fact that they are the same units. In many respects they are. The SubEQ from Audyssey is actually able to correct for TWO subs seperately (at least this is what I have been told but I am checking this as we speak...I'll let everyone know). The SubEQ uses the Audyssey Pro software, which give you the power of that software and which allows you to use the same mic with the same correction file and sensitivity for correcting the entire frequency spectrum for a better integration if you are using Audyssey Pro in the receiver. Price difference in the states between the two is only $50. There has been a lot of talk about the SVS, so I was wondering if folks really knew the differences. I am about to hook one up in my room, so I was curious as to whether or not people have had a chance to hear it in action and what their thoughts were. Sounds positive!:T


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Hi Shawn, as far as I know the SVS unit also calibrates for 2 subs independently, here in the UK for us the Audyssey unit is really meant for custom installs, I suppose using the Pro calibration kit means that licenses will be required also for software and possibly that is why the cost has increased?


----------



## SierraMikeBravo (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi John,

Regarding the SVS eq, unless Audyssey has recently upgraded it for them, it can only do one correction file. That's, at least, what I was specifically told by representatives at Audyssey...although I am checking into this as I have read conflicting reports. I'll let you know. There are no licenses for the SubEQ...only for receivers and pre-pros. There have never been license requirements for the SoundEQ units or the SubEQ. The only additional cost will be the pro kit, but you get the bonus of being able to calibrate everything else Audyssey with it provided the receiver/pre-pro is MultEQ XT capable. You are right though, it is geared more for custom installers, unless the dealer is willing to sell a kit with the unit itself.

*EDIT:* I had read in an online magazine review of the SVS unit that it did indeed allow for seperate correction files. This is incorrect according to Audyssey. ONLY the Audyssey SubEQ does two seperate correction files, and I was also told that there are significant differences in the mics between the two units. So, in essence, you would need two SVS units to do what one Audyssey SubEQ does.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Thanks Shawn, I may have to look into this further, I have also been tempted by the Audyssey Pro unit which will EQ all my channels..


----------

